# deutscher Angelschein in Österreich



## fischer tobi (17. Januar 2010)

hi,
will dieses Jahr mal in Österreich angeln gehen und wollte fragen ob einer von euch weis ob man dort mit dem deutschen Angelschein angeln kann???


----------



## Rapfenfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

Nein, den deutschen Schein akzeptieren die nicht.
Meines wissens musst dir des österreichische Fischerbücherl kaufen, kostet glaub ich so 20 €, und dann halt noch die Tageskarte, oder was du halt willst. So hats mir zumindest ein Freund gesagt, der schon öfter dort gefischt hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

Ich habe in Kärtnen an den Seen bisher immer problemlos mit meinem deutschen Fischereiausweis meine Tages- und Wochenkarten bekommen und auch nur diese dann bezahlen müssen !


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

[Rapfenfan sagt: Nein, den deutschen Schein akzeptieren die nicht.]



Wat ??? Also ick fahr schon seit Jahren zu meinen Eltern nach A, und die Rute ist meistens dabei. Mein Fischereischein wurde da noch nie abgelehnt ...


----------



## Rapfenfan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

So hats mir mein Freund gesagt, er kauft sich immer dieses Fischerbücherl und dann die Karte.
Ich selbst war noch nie in A zum angeln.
Dann muss ich ihm sagen, dass er sich die 20 € sparen kann.

Man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## gismowolf (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

Servus fischer tobi !
Die Fischereibestimmungen sind in Österreich Sache der einzelnen Bundesländer!Daher gibt es bei uns in jedem Bundesland ein eigenes Fischereigesetz,welches die Fischerei gesetzlich regelt!Daher solltest Du einmal festlegen,in welchem österreichischem Bundesland Du gerne angeln möchtest!
Vorab jedoch folgendes:Bei Vorlage Deines Deutschen Fischereischeines 
erhältst Du in jedem österreichischen Bundesland eine sogenannte
Fischergastkarte (oder Gastfischerkarte),die für die Dauer Deines Urlaubes
(zeitlich begrenzt 1-4 Wochen) gültig ist!Hier ein link über alle österreichischen Fischereigesetze.Du klickst einfach das gewünschte Bundesland an und auf der sich öffnenden Seite "Fischereigesetz"!!
http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oesterreich_gesetz.html


----------



## fischer tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

danke für die info schwer zu sagen wo wir hinfahren werden, sind mit wohnwagen unterwegs...mal schaun aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Udo561 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*

Hi,
vor 3 oder 4 Jahren war es so das man als deutscher in Österreich noch nicht mal einen Angelschein benötigte.
Beim Fremdenverkehrsamt gab es gab es so einen Angelheftchen und dazu benötigte man dann eben die tages oder Wochenkarte vom jeweiligen Gewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Rapfenfan (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Angelschein in Österreich*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vor 3 oder 4 Jahren war es so das man als deutscher in Österreich noch nicht mal einen Angelschein benötigte.
> Beim Fremdenverkehrsamt gab es gab es so einen Angelheftchen und dazu benötigte man dann eben die tages oder Wochenkarte vom jeweiligen Gewässer.
> Gruß Udo


 
Genau das hatte ich gemeint


----------

